# Transferring Internationally?



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

hello
just wondering if anyone has any information on the possibilities of transfering from medical school (most likely after third year) in pakistan, to the uk or us? specifically for people studying in pakistan on a foreign seat from one of the two areas...any info would be greatly appreciated . thanks.


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

Most colleges/universities in the United Kingdom do not accept transfers from International countries. They do accept transfers from within the UK but only 2 per year. If a college/university does accept your application, I'm pretty sure you would have to take a foundation year which is not worth it. I would suggest to complete your medical degree in Pakistan.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

isparkaling said:


> hello
> just wondering if anyone has any information on the possibilities of transfering from medical school (most likely after third year) in pakistan, to the uk or us? specifically for people studying in pakistan on a foreign seat from one of the two areas...any info would be greatly appreciated . thanks.



Transfers in medicine are pretty rare. I read somewhere that Drexel University used to take students in 3rd Year of medicine after they have given USMLE Step 1 from International Countries/Medical Schools and also have old score of American MCAT. Don't know if it exists today or not. However, you should complete your education where you are and, take it there. You can go for specialization abroad after your undergraduate medical education.


----------

